# Buying a new truck



## Brobrady (Nov 19, 2013)

I am looking to buy a new used truck as my daily drive that I can take out on the beach at Fort Fisher. I have been out of the 4wd scene since my Wrangler 15 years ago. What should I be looking at in a new truck? I like the Tundra or the Tacoma. How do they do on the beach?


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

How old are you looking to go back on a truck. Tundra is a good truck like most toyo products. I like them, but they are hard on gas. I had a 2004 Taco, one of the best trucks i had. Except for the call back on the frame's rusting. They never fixed it. That's the only reason I traded it. But if economy don't bother you. Than a Tundra with the V-8, Tow package 4 X 4 is a great truck for the beach. Only domestic I like is the G.M.C. truck. Oh, The nisson trucks , There full size gets worse mileage than the Tundra. I never liked the Frontier. Good luck.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

I bought a 2003 Tacoma SR5 with the off road TRD package in October. Paid 16500 for it. I love it. It's awesome on gas compared to my old Grand Cherokee, and it's a dream off roading with. Just two days ago I took it up and down the trails of the mountains in Hardy County WV in 5 inches of snow. Had no issues.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sega said:


> I bought a 2003 Tacoma SR5 with the off road TRD package in October. Paid 16500 for it. I love it. It's awesome on gas compared to my old Grand Cherokee, and it's a dream off roading with. Just two days ago I took it up and down the trails of the mountains in Hardy County WV in 5 inches of snow. Had no issues.


where abouts in hardy county? I live in mathias
js


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

We went up to trout pond. Buddy saw 6 guys catch their limit in about two hours up their a few weekends back. We went and didn't even get a hit. Always nice to get out that way though.


----------



## jocoscout (Jan 12, 2012)

Depends on your other needs. For a beach truck I like the lighter smaller trucks, they have a much lighter load with not much less surface area from your tires. Not to mention they are cheaper to buy, put fuel in, and maintain (all nice things for a 20 something guy). If you have kids (even young ones) I would swing towards a crew cab, luckily I do not have any so an extended cab works well for me. You absolutely want 4x, if it's available I would get an aux oil and trans cooler, which would probably be included in most towing packages. If you can't find one with those, you should be able to install one yourself or have a mechanic do it for you if you're going to be doing a lot of long distance driving on the beach. 
As for the Tac/Tun question, my buddies Tacoma did well at Carolina beach a few years ago, and another's smaller Tundra does well on Emerald Isle and Portsmouth Island. 
Personally I'd say either truck will do well on the beach, and so will most other trucks out there (Ford, Dodge, and GM) as long as you are a smart driver.


----------

